
The life and death of Michael C. Ruppert (2014) - such_a_casual
http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/22/5881501/the-unbelievable-life-and-death-of-michael-c-ruppert
======
yarou
I think that Michael definitely suffered from a mental illness; the illness of
addiction.

Addiction can turn even the greatest of men into powerless monsters that only
seek to assuage their burning desire for another hit of their drug of choice.

I personally feel that addiction is incurable; insofar as the addict must
substitute their addiction with another, positive activity to supplant the
negative, destructive act.

In Michael's case, it seems as though he was consumed by his addiction, and
his own demons.

If only this world were kinder.

------
im2w1l
What happened to peak oil? We are obviously not living in a post-apocalyptic
wasteland like MCR (RIP) predicted, what was it that he got wrong? Did he
underestimate (un)discovered reserves? Oil sands?

~~~
gonzo
In a word: Fracing. Ever hear of it?

Peak oil isn't about running out of oil, it's about running out of cheap oil.

Oil production in the US had peaked around 1970, as Hubbard predicted. Peak
production in the US was November 1970 at 10,044,000 BPD. Note that this
figure includes both crude oil and NGPL. Actual US crude oil production peaked
at 9,637,000 BPD (averaged over the year) during 1970.

However, the successful application of massive hydraulic fracturing to 'tight'
reservoirs has caused US production to rebound. The 10-month average for
petroleum liquids field production in the US during 2015 is 12,596,000 BPD.
Crude oil production has averaged 9,334,000 BPD during the same 10 months.

Source:
[http://www.eia.gov/totalenergy/data/monthly/pdf/mer.pdf](http://www.eia.gov/totalenergy/data/monthly/pdf/mer.pdf)

There is more than enough oil (from unconventional sources, such as oil sands)
for capitalism to "deep-fry" the world with climate change.

